

A Gameboy Emulator written in JavaScript and then rewritten in Rust - zatkin
https://github.com/alexcrichton/jba

======
zatkin
The Rust version:
[https://github.com/alexcrichton/jba/tree/rust](https://github.com/alexcrichton/jba/tree/rust)

